# Windows booting into Windows 7 noise and black screen. Loopi



## Sebulique (Feb 18, 2016)

So I've recently moved, all was fine yesterday and the computer works extremely well, being £1800 gaming computer I've had for 3 years I've made it and it's never ever gone wrong until now?.

I switched on the computer and it does it thing, loading up a windows 10 icon with the spinning circles and then a black screen and a windows 7 startup sound plays in the background, not long after the computer beeps and resets. 

Randomly it will welcome me with a keyboard layout and to my surprise I cannot click or chooses any keyboard layout.

I've done everything I could ever think of. I've even removed the CMOS battery, removed graphics card. SSD I have checked. no clue what else to do HELP HELP HELP I need to complete some essential work


----------

